# Whats the biggest turn off to you in a girl?



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Whats the biggest turn off to you in a girl in appearance, personality, or bad habits?

The biggest turn off in appearance..I'd have to say pale skinned girls..I really hate pale skinned red heads with freckles..they're just ugly..I like a very very very very tan white girl with blond hair...

Personality..I hate girls who trash talk and bitch...some girls now are just nasty how perverted they talk..


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

-Appearance: dark skinned girls/very tanned girls (I loooove pale skinned girls







)

-Personality: girls who worry too much about what other people think and/or are obsessed about how they look, I also dislike shallow girls. Girls who curse too much.

-Bad habbits: smoking, it's bad for their health and it tastes awful when you kiss them.


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

smoking


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

EZ_Ian said:


> smoking


 same here


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

well im not shallow, so i would say dishonesty. There are a lot more important things to worry about in life than looks.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i dont like girls with no hips. you have to have hips...also, a girl has to have good oral hygeine.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

hair


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

breath...bad breath just [email protected] everything up...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Whats the biggest turn off to you in a girl in appearance, personality, or bad habits?
> 
> The biggest turn off in appearance..I'd have to say pale skinned girls..I really hate pale skinned red heads with freckles..they're just ugly..I like a very very very very tan white girl with blond hair..
> 
> Personality..I hate girls who trash talk and bitch...some girls now are just nasty how perverted they talk..










my gf is a redhead with freckles
and i think she's hot
heres a bad pick but the only one i got


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Death in # said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the biggest turn off to you in a girl in appearance, personality, or bad habits?
> ...


 Well shes not ugly..the red heads you see around here are always bitches that wear no makeup..and just are nasty lookin


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Fresh said:


> hair


 So you like bald girls?


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

missing teeth


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Fresh said:
> 
> 
> > hair
> ...


 he probably means pubic hair


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Well the perfect girl 2 me is lindsay lohan...but the girls i usually go out with are the tan blonde ones...nly prb is there bitches and very expensive


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > aaron07_20 said:
> ...










i hate those


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Smoking


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

lack of sound effects


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

girls who swear alot, and act tough , like girls who fight other girls,

also i hate it when girls are all bent up about bein treated equelly, like, if u say the slightest thing they call u a sexest,

so yeah, swears alot, and womens lib type girls,

also, gotsda have a nice ass,


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I hate when the world is f*cking you over all day, and you see your girlfriend later, and she's got a long list of things to bitch about. It's like, "gee, thanx for the support you f*cking whore." Thank God this rarely happens anymore.

As far as looks go, unless there is a medical condition involved, obesity is absolutely revolting. Lose some weight you disgusting pig; who the hell would want to f*ck all those fat rolls?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Smoking and body pearcings.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Body Odor, and extremely fat girls - I can take alittle weight gain over the holidays , but not 300+ pounds for setting on your ass doing nothing.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

User said:


> Body Odor, and extremely fat girls - I can take alittle weight gain over the holidays , but not 300+ pounds for setting on your ass doing nothing.


 if they are mega fat, f*ck them in the folds ..................................


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)




----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

ugly feet


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

bobme said:


> Smoking and body pearcings.


 I thought your turn-off was a vagina


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > Smoking and body pearcings.
> ...


 no, but your brown ass hole needs to be taped with a hammer.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I hate swarthy girls who talk and act like sailors.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

People who eat noisy make me want to punch them in the face.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> I hate swarthy girls who talk and act like sailors.


 f*cking sh*t shity c*nt f*cking jack ass son of a bitch i f*cking hump f*cking sh*t fucked ass bitches in the c*nt hole ass pounching mother f*cking dad in the ass fucked bitchy f*cker!

Damn i love the Navy!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Jebus said:


> People who eat noisy make me want to punch them in the face.


 If i hear people chewing food i WILL leave the table and eat by my self.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

bobme said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > bobme said:
> ...


 that doesn't even make sense


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

yea sorry im am on a ton of meds.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Get off the bananna **** kick onto a mango scene and you wouldnt have to be on the meds.....Hello


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

yeah, loud eaters, and slurpers, and ppl who open there mouths excessive amounts to chew there food so yah get a nice view of it, makes me want to punch there teeth out,


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

nevermind


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

some times i never realy leave my room for 3-4 days.
oh well i dont give a shgit.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

illnino said:


> EZ_Ian said:
> 
> 
> > smoking
> ...


 Me to.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

fat chicks


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

smoking, girls who worry abouyt what they look like all the time, girls with no sense of humour


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

When my girl is bitching at me, like she is now. It even makes her appearance points go way DOWN!!!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

spiderman2099uk said:


> smoking, girls who worry abouyt what they look like all the time, girls with no sense of humour


 I like girls who worry about how they look a lot..but I do hate when thin girls keep saying they're fat..I feel like saying 'Shut up and stop complaining you fat porker!'


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> spiderman2099uk said:
> 
> 
> > smoking, girls who worry abouyt what they look like all the time, girls with no sense of humour
> ...


 yeah...

"does this dress make my butt look fat ? "

"no, your fat ass makes your butt look fat "


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> some girls now are just nasty how perverted they talk..


 I got a very dirty mind









For me, its a turn off when guys smoke or when guys attempt to show off their rice rocket with all the annoying little sounds it makes at a stop.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> For me, its a turn off when guys smoke or when guys attempt to show off their rice rocket with all the annoying little sounds it makes at a stop.


Some guy at a fuddruckers car show with a supra got mad when i asked him "where does the toast go in that thing?" dunno why though


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Any sort of body hair.. even peach fuzz will make me lose an errection...

seriously.. Even the slighest amount of peach fuzz, either it be on her finger, arm, leg, back, lower neck, side of her face, anywhere..

I cant stand body hair!!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Any sort of body hair..
> 
> I cant stand body hair!!!!


 So I guess being blonde/brunette/whatever has no bearing on you in choosing your woman, as long as shes bald then, right? Let me guess no eyebrows or eyelashes too?


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

muscular girls.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Any sort of body hair..
> ...


 oddly enough i like scalp hair.. eye brows, eye lashes, and scalp hair ONLY....


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Any sort of body hair..
> ...


 She only has to be bald where it counts!!









LOL


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)




----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Body odour and bad breath is a big no no.....a man has got to be real clean.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

*****... i just dont understand how they hate men, but try to look like them..... lesbians, i dont mind. especially hot ones....

smoking is a huge turn off, talking about sleeping with guys and other sh*t like that. i dont want to hear a girl being slutty... for example my hot neighbor was talking and she was like 'i almost sucked some dick last night', if its not my dick, i dont wanna hear about it.

depends on where the piercings are, i'm usually into them...


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i hate girls who have bad teeth my freind has a girl whos really hot but her teeth dont look like she cleans them makes me sick


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

> Whats the biggest turn off to you in a girl?


The greatest turn-off is when a girl has no interests or passions in her life. No hobbies, no causes, no areas of interest. Nothing.
Or when their greatest passion in life is their nails and hair.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

When they don't floss, which is usually, along with the coffee/cigarette combo, the cause of foul breath. Actually they should scrape their toungue as well.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Or when their greatest passion in life is their nails and hair.


right on ...

oh yeah I forgot to add - usually these are the same who are obsessed with themselves and only talk about themselves, all the time.. another huge turn-off

what makes people interesting is their interest in other people


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Too much body piercing. Stupid. And smoking.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

This exact question was asked for an article in this month's Cosmo btw.











Bullsnake said:


> The greatest turn-off is when a girl has no interests or passions in her life. No hobbies, no causes, no areas of interest. Nothing.


So very true.


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

bitches and spitters


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

girls that try to sound cool by talking about drugs they do, how much they've drank, pertend to be black/from the streets even though they are from suburbia and their parents pay for their car, swearing, how much ass they get and wont give you non....

basically this girl i know who shall rename nameless


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Chicks who don't give it up on the first date.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Denver said:


> Chicks who don't give it up on the first date.


 thats mature.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> Denver said:
> 
> 
> > Chicks who don't give it up on the first date.
> ...


 It's true. If I didnt' want to hit it I wouldnt' be kickin it with her in the first place.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Those anthropomorphic sun/dolphin(s)/"tribal"/Asian characters tatoos on the lower back, I hate those. Also, excessive piercings, inability to at least tolerate my collection, and sharp knees (let's see how many people get that one







)

-PK


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

BoomerSub said:


> Those anthropomorphic sun/dolphin(s)/"tribal"/Asian characters tatoos on the lower back, I hate those. Also, excessive piercings, inability to at least tolerate my collection, and sharp knees (let's see how many people get that one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i had no idea you where old enough to be interested in girls yet PK!!!

LOOOOOOOOOL

just fucken with you bro..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Denver said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > Denver said:
> ...


 you are scum.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I hate girls who tart themselves up, it looks ridiculous when they have an inch of powder stuck to their faces. I like girls you can talk to about sex and stuff and they don't get offended, but not like a guy or a friend. So not too manly either. I really hate girls who get boob jobs or surgery, although i'm 16 so have never met any of them.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

btw







denver. You gotta treat girls with respect.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> btw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What's disrespectful about trying to get some p*ssy?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Denver said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > btw
> ...


 ffs you just keep on digging don't ya.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I like tall skinny girls with long hair. They also have to have lots of class, dress nicely, and be going somewhere in life. Good teeth are necessary as well.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> I like tall skinny girls with long hair. They also have to have lots of class, dress nicely, and be going somewhere in life. Good teeth are necessary as well.


 Re-read the thread title


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> btw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 comming from the guy who has DEAD GIRLS DONT SAY NO in bold letters in his avatar,

jee gawly gosh, that doesnt sound to respectful to me, how bout u ?

then underneath it a half naked girl, if u really wanted to respect women u would tell her to stop using her ass as eye candy, go get some clothes on and find a decent job,

lol i have nothing against u personally wolfish, its just that your statment seems kindof contridictory to the general vibe i get from your avatar and signature.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

I think its a turn off when a girl approaches me, unless its in a sweet kinda way, like asking me the time or some sh*t. I hate when girls walk up to me and tell me they think im hot or sexy, or ask for a ride in my truck or whatever.. it screams 'slut' and i dont like it.









visually, i think girls who dress in baggy clothes and giant hoop earings with lots of makeup and that bad girl attitude just *screams* 'hi, im a slut and i wannna get knocked up so i can sit on my ass and collect a huge welfare cheque, and spend my free time bitching about you and calling u a no good bastard'

also i dont like girls who go after guys with money, dont know what the capital of russia is, think lake water is not fit to swim in, yet bathe in city water, and girls who either s*c* you o** and s**ll** or let you f**k t**m I* *h* a** before they even know your last name.... ok for a ONS, but not call back material.

just my opinion.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

NIKE said:


> lack of sound effects


 same here...

they are jst very boring...arent they?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Smoking would have to top the list.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

i dislike chicks who smoke cigs







- YUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and chicks who think they are to good for you.
arent we all humans?


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Nasty feet, bad hygien,big ass hands , bad teeth, no brain just cause i hate bitches that you cant even have a conversation with its like talking to a goddam post, stupid chicks are only good for getting your oil changed. Those are probally my biggest turn offs.
I like em with nice tight bottoms cause if they have that they usually have the rest except that they might have a small rack but big tits are for kids anyways and they will more then likely sag in the longrun.


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

2 things! Fat girls and girls with DIRRRTTYYYYY SHOESSSS!! LOL If this describes you


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

hahaha fat chicks slob a decent knob...lol thats all i gotta say


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

micus said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > btw
> ...


 lol i saw this coming, thats why i posted the thread 'change my signature'. Its just a joke, and emily booth is the perfect girl and i don't think shed mind the picture, its the best one i could find aswell.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I dont like fattys.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

girls that tink there hard and sh*t and girls that take like 5 hours getting there faces on

hers my girl


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

girls that smoke cigs and ugly feet


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

Personality..........Ghettoness and Conceitedness are big turn offs.

Looks..........Pale girls arer nasty as well as girls that seem to look like the missing link between man and ape.

Bad Habits..........I'd rather her smoke weed than Cigarettes(breath), cussing(leave that 2 me), and Bleachers(girls that like 2 add bleach 2 fish tanks)

I HATE THEM ALL


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Chicks who are fat, or fart. Fat, farting chicks are OK though.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

girls who are too tall, and broad shouldered manly girls are scary.
Yellow teeth.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > I like tall skinny girls with long hair. They also have to have lots of class, dress nicely, and be going somewhere in life. Good teeth are necessary as well.
> ...


 Oops, haha. Biggest turn-off is a girl that doesn't fit those qualities then.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > some girls now are just nasty how perverted they talk..
> ...


 ohhhh no... the best is when your walking to your car or somewhere and some moron drives by and just floors his car/ truck to get your attention. Wow, you found the gas pedal, I'm sooo turned on.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

lol i just noticed MistaFishPimp05 sig. I can't believe you are trying to make me look bad bacause you wanted to f*ck up your dog to make him aggressive, so you can look tough infront of your friends.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

> ohhhh no... the best is when your walking to your car or somewhere and some moron drives by and just floors his car/ truck to get your attention. Wow, you found the gas pedal, I'm sooo turned on.










dammit, thats what i do... now i need something else to impress the ladies. should i do wheelies on the bike to impress them?


----------

